# South West England?



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Anyone else from around these parts?  Or even remotely near? :|


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

I am kinda near...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Mik3 said:


> I am kinda near...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there! What kinda area?

Doesn't seem to be too many of us from around here.


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

the end of silence said:


> Hi there! What kinda area?
> 
> Doesn't seem to be too many of us from around here.


I am North West  kinda near I suppose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phipps (Sep 22, 2017)

Yes, I am!


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Mik3 said:


> I am North West  kinda near I suppose
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tbh at this point anyone in the same country is a blessing :lol


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Phipps said:


> Yes, I am!


Hi Phipps! So there's at least two of us : D


----------



## Phipps (Sep 22, 2017)

the end of silence said:


> Hi Phipps! So there's at least two of us : D


So it would seem!


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm from Southampton, which is usually considered South East (if there isn't a Central Southen category), but I ike the South West better so I`ll join you S Westies.


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I'm from Southampton, which is usually considered South East (if there isn't a Central Southen category), but I ike the South West better so I`ll join you S Westies.


Hi there! Welcome to the club : D

How are things over in Southampton?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I wanna go there*

born there

I want coast

sailing

Brixham
Plymouth
Torquay
Exeter
Falmouth


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

South?

Eww.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> South?


Thats right CC, its real - all those Northern folk tales told by your mum on those endless dreary, cold dark northern nights in July, while you and your 22 hungry siblings huddle round the candle together to keep warm - the tales about the Magical Southern Lands of Gold, where rich Men shower the Southern princesses with money and diamonds (and other stuff), where the Sun shines all year and no one goes hungry or poor, with stories of merriments in huge palaces and vast ocean going yachts and golden beaches with tits galore - its all true.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> you and your 22 hungry siblings












See if theur can spot which 'un is uz .


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> See if theur can spot which 'un is uz .


ah the family on christmas day photo, sporting their presents!! I reckon you are the ugly ****, second row with the spazzy eye ? Why so sad?? Did santa forget to bring you those crappy old worn out gloves that he gave to your brothers, or sisters, its hard to tell up that way.

:grin2:


----------



## CassCa (Oct 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I'm from Southampton, which is usually considered South East (if there isn't a Central Southen category), but I ike the South West better so I`ll join you S Westies.


I'm from Southampton too


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

CassCa said:


> I'm from Southampton too


well I like you already ! what part ?


----------



## Pigeonrescue (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi im fron southeast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

